# Vaciar Mi Bandeja. ¿ Me Puede Explicar ?



## Edgardo Carranza Lajud (Mar 11, 2017)

Hola Comunidad, Saludos A Todos, Disculpen Amigos, Nose Como Vaciar Mi Bandeja.Alguien Me Puede Explicar, Gracias ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2017)

Seleccionas los mensajes y le das a borrar


----------

